# S & W has 40 % off (handgun/longarm) for Active and Retired



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Evening Smith & Wesson Gun Enthusiasts,

Was at another Web Site, and it is rumored that Smith & Wesson is giving
40% off Handguns or Long-arms (one per individual) for Active Duty
and Retired Military.
There is a point of contact at S&W.
It appears there is a coupon to fill out. One weapon per individual.
Shipped to your favorite FFL (at his charge).
Offer ends 31Dec09.

I have not confirmed this yet, but anyone here know much more about
this?

Could this be true?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Finally the Smith & Wesson Forum posted something,

A copy of the post on S & W Forum;

I spoke with S&W and learned that you can buy one S&W gun per calender year
and the price is 40% off the advertised (on the Smith website) MSRP. I asked 
specifically if I could buy one today and then order a second one in January and 
was told I could. But then I would have to ewait until January 2011 to buy the 3rd gun.
Here's the email I received and I followed up with a phone call.

"Hi James,
Yes it is true, Smith & Wesson is offering a 40% discount off the MSRP price of our
revolvers, pistols and rifles. I have attached the order form for your convenience. 
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.
Regards,
Helene L. Piquette, Manager, International & Government Sales Support & Administration
Tel: 413-747-3264
Toll Free: 1-800-331-0852 Ext. 3264
Fax: 413-731-8980
E-mail: [email protected]"


----------

